# Do I have a new river tinc pair



## gekkotan (Dec 3, 2009)

Do I have a pair? I can not see those much larger toepads in the supost male, but I see a different body shape between them. No breeding behavior yet, but they are more than 2 years old. thanks fot any help.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Based on body shape, it looks like a pair to me. The one on the right is definitely female.


----------



## gekkotan (Dec 3, 2009)

And here, just the 2 together. I forgot to tell, never saw any signs of agression too.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep, still looking like a pair to me.


----------



## gekkotan (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks frogface. As I have kept them for while, never witnessed any breeding behavior. Do you know if they usually respond well to playbacks?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I was housing a pair of WC cobalts and played calls for them. The male ignored them but the female went nuts.

Currently I'm playing calls for a pair of Leucs. When I had the calls turned up as loud as his call, he did nothing. When I turned it down low, he started calling back to it. I'm wondering if the loud call was intimidating to him and the lower call either sounds like a younger/smaller male or far away.

Dunno, just some observations.


----------



## gekkotan (Dec 3, 2009)

Good to know. Here I think both responded to playback only in the first day with me, but it was too confuse. Dont really know if it was a response to new environment. Last days I tryied again, but nothing happened. Maybe was this loud effect. Another question, do you know if I can use any tinc call or they must be from the same morph? Im using this one I found in you tube, but looks a bit different others I have seen in the net.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That call sounds strange, but then, I've never heard a New River in person. 

Check out some of the tinc calls on MistKing site: MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd


----------



## gekkotan (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks again frogface. You have helped me a lot.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

frogface said:


> I was housing a pair of WC cobalts and played calls for them. The male ignored them but the female went nuts.
> 
> Currently I'm playing calls for a pair of Leucs. When I had the calls turned up as loud as his call, he did nothing. When I turned it down low, he started calling back to it. I'm wondering if the loud call was intimidating to him and the lower call either sounds like a younger/smaller male or far away.
> 
> Dunno, just some observations.


I noticed the exact same thing with my leucs, and I had the same assumption. I tried playing different calls at different volumes to give the impression of multiple males at different distances. If I played a more quiet, "submissive" style call several times, my male would respond. Each time, I slowly increased the volume of the recorded call and my leuc got into a little battle with the computer and called nonstop for a few hours. Interesting stuff.
I agree I think it's a pair. If recorded calls don't work, I would suggest a simulated wet/dry cycle to try to encourage breeding.
Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Please keep us updated on how this goes, I'd really like to get my pair breeding, I bought them as a mated pair, and have yet to see any courtship, going to start taking their lack of reproduction very seriously, I'll document my attempts seperately. But I'd really like to know what you do. Good luck!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Its my understanding that all tinc calls are pretty much the same -- you shouldn't need to use a "morph specific" call since they're all the same species.

Also, I'd like to say that the call in that video sounds a bit weird for a tinc call? I think it sounds a little more high pitch and shorter then the ones I'm used to hearing. Here's an additional resource with different tinc (and azureus) calls that you can try
MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd


----------

